# Dudas sobre el bias en los amplificadores



## Reiy (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola a todos ,ya he planteado algunas otras dudas en este foro y siempre  son muy buenas las espectativas ,estuve mirando en algunas discusiones que encontre aca  y  explican un poco el tema de  medir las bias en amplificador pero realmente si no me detallan un poco mas el tema realmente sigo sin entender bien sobre este tema, ,la cosa es que  si bueno  lei algo que deve ser menor  1volt y que se mide de  base a tierra ,pero realmente sigo sin entender detlles como a que transsitores les devo medir la via ,y  en que cossiten en si,adeas que que  devo hacer para bajarlas en caso que esten por ensima de este valorm,osea que componentes devo modificar para encontrar esto,pero especificamente   en que transistores les mido la bia,si son en los de salida o en todos?
gracias de antemano..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola Reiy

El famoso bias (es singular) es el nombre inglés para el voltaje de polarización en reposo de los drivers. Este voltaje mantiene a los drivers al borde de la conducción o en una conducción mínima, para evitar la aparición de distorsión por cruce.
No hay un voltaje fijo que funcione con todos los amplificador, sino que varía de un diseño a otro. Tampoco hay una única manera de cambiarlo, pero usualmente hay un potenciómetro entre las bases de los drivers (y algún transistor) que ajusta ese voltaje y con eso cambia la corriente de reposo.
Hay otros diseños que lo hacen sólo con diodos, y esos sólo se pueden modificar agregando algunos más (o quitando los que hay) o poniendo resistencias en serie.

Si tenés un circuito en particular, postealo y se ve qué es lo que regula y cómo.

Saludos


----------



## Reiy (Mar 21, 2009)

muchas gracias de antemano cacho,pero mira aun me quedo con dudas con lo de los driver ,a que te refieres con driver?
mira voy a poner un circuito y me lo explicas mejor con el a ver si entiendo mejor..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

Driver ==> Transistores de salida ==> Transistores de potencia


----------



## Reiy (Mar 21, 2009)

ahhhh ya ya ahora si,pero  una cosa como hago cuando la vias sea  mayor a un volt por ejemplo en una gran cantidad,como  le bajo ese voltage que indudablemente me me calenntara los transistores de salida?
ahh y mira que parece que no adjunto el  circuito que te decia,a ver si ahora lo hace


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ahhhh ya ya ahora si,pero  una cosa como hago cuando la vias sea  mayor a un volt por ejemplo en una gran cantidad,como  le bajo ese voltage que indudablemente me me calenntara los transistores de salida?
> ahh y mira que parece que no adjunto el  circuito que te decia,a ver si ahora lo hace


Vamos por partes: Medí el voltaje que hay _*entre *_las bases de los drivers. En tu circuito, son los KT805 y 837 que tienen las bases unidas por los diodos. Deberás andar por 1,2 a 1,4V. Eso es lo correcto para un amplificador como el de tu esquema. Para modificarlo, agregá o quitá diodos en serie. Podés usar resistencias también (cuidado si lo hacés, porque tiene sus bemoles el asunto). 

Si medís voltajes con respecto a tierra nada más, tenés que asegurarte de no tener un offset en la salida. En otras palabras, tener 0V en la salida cuando se enciende el amplificador, con la entrada a tierra y sin parlante conectado.
En ese caso podés medir los voltajes de las bases a tierra (que es casi igual al Vbe cuando hay muy poca corriente circulando) y tiene que ser de alrededor de +-0,6/0,7V en tu circuito y un poco más (por caso, unos 0,8V o quizá más) en un ClaseAB.
Lo más correcto es medir Vbe directamente y tiene que estar al borde de la conducción o conduciendo apenas un poco.

Si la corriente de reposo se baja demasiado aparece la famosa distorsión por cruce, así que hay que considerar que el calentamiento extra que se produce es el precio por la fidelidad. Tené cuidado cuando modifiques estos parámetros, porque podés llegar a puntos en los que se oirá mal (principalmete en altas frecuencias).

Una última cosa: El circuito ese no está muy bueno que digamos en lo que respecta a la salida. No te recomiendo que lo armes.

Saludos


----------



## Reiy (Mar 22, 2009)

hey amigo,estaba leyendo lo que  me ponias y lo encontre muy interesante,pero bueno como a todo aprendis le siguen surgiendo nuevas dudas,por ejemplo,me dices que los driver en mi circuito son los kt 805 y 837 ,pero bueno me decias anteriormente que los driver eran los transistores de salida osea que no serian los que  vienen despues de estos? es que ahi me perdi..otra cosa me dices que  puedo poner o quitar diodos,en este caso cada diodo lo que me hace es subir el voltage no? o lo baja?..ademas bueno por lo que me dices y que bueno habia leido tambien de fogonazo,cuanod enciendo el amlpificador  sin parlante mido la salida  con la entrada a tierra y deve darme 0V o lo mas cercano no...y bueno  tambien me quedan dudas en las cosas que me decias,si me las podes explicar mas detalladamente  como la corriente de reposo,la distorcion por cruse ,el tipo Ab y otros parametros que utilizastes en la explicacion,perdona mi falta de conocimiento pero es que no estudie la carrera pero estroy relmente interesado en aprender un poco mas de teoria al respecto..en cuanto al amplificador que postie,pues alguien una ves me lo dio por un yamaha ,claro modificado y desde entonces lo he armado como 3 veses y bueno pincha mas o menos ahi,no es la mejor calidad pero bueno,porque me dices que no le ves buen aspecto?,me gustaria que me lo explicaras para  ir aprendiendo de ustedes que  tienen buena vistas para estas cosas al primer ojo y bueno si vos me recomendais algun cambio en el ,en pos de que trabaje mejor,y si tienes alguna material que me pueda  facilitar el parendisage mas rapido del mundo  de los amplificador a la hora de controlarlos ,modificarlos y arreglarlos,pero algo que sea detallado para un principiante como yo...gracias de antemano y disculpa la molestia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2009)

En este circuito podríamos llamar a los transistores KT805 y KT837 excitadores de salida como para que todos hablemos el mismo idioma.

Yo prefiero medir la tensión sobre las resistencias de 0,5 Ω para conocer la corriente de reposo, me parece que es un mejor indicativo de lo que pasa en la etapa de salida.

Para esto aplicas la ley de Ohms, por ejemplo si mides 25mV (0,025VCC) en reposo (Sin señal de audio) sobre la resistencia de 0,5Ω significa que a través de ella circula una corriente de I = V / R = 0,025 VCC / 0, 5 Ω = 0,05A (50mA) que sería un valor aceptable y seguro de operación.

La corriente de reposo (Bias) se establece a partir de una relación de compromiso entre la distorsión por cruce y consumo excesivo (En la mayoria de los casos).

Una corriente de bias "alta" provoca una menor distorsión por cruce pero aumenta la corriente de reposo de la etapa de salida y un mayor calentamiento de esta.
Si ajustas una corriente de bias "Baja" aparecerá mas distorsión por cruce pero la etapa de salida calentará menos.

Esto en una etapa que trabaje en clase "AB", si trabaja en clase "A" es otra historia muy distinta.

Vamos con los diodos, si pones mas diodos la caída de tensión sobre la serie de estos será mayor, lo que se traduce en que la tensión que polariza la base de los excitadores también aumenta y con esta la corriente de reposo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2009)

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...me dices que los driver en mi circuito son los kt 805 y 837 ,pero bueno me decias anteriormente que los driver eran los transistores de salida





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Driver ==> Transistores de salida ==> Transistores de potencia


Fogonazo te dijo eso, y la última vez que me miré al espejo, yo no era Fogonazo.
Yo soy más lindo y él, más inteligente. O quizá él también es más lindo que yo... Le voy a preguntar a mi abuela.

Driver es (en inglés) todo el/lo que maneja o guía algo. Los que te digo yo manejan a los de salida, y los de salida manejan la corriente que va al parlante. En general se les dice drivers a estos KT o los que cumplan una función similar en un amplificador. Son drivers de (manejan el) voltaje.
De ahí a los de potencia/salida, que son drivers de corriente. (Ver Edit al final)



			
				Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...puedo poner o quitar diodos,en este caso cada diodo lo que me hace es subir el voltage no? o lo baja?


Cada diodo produce una caída de poco menos de 0,7V. 
Más diodos, mayor caída entre las bases, mayor corriente de reposo.
Menos diodos...



			
				Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...mido la salida  con la entrada a tierra y deve darme 0V o lo mas cercano no...


Sí



			
				Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...si me las podes explicar mas detalladamente  como la corriente de reposo,la distorcion por cruse ,el tipo Ab y otros parametros que utilizastes en la explicacion...


Distorsión por Cruce: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about10473.html
Corriente...: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6619.html
ClaseAB: http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/12_amps.html
Vbe: Voltaje Base-Emisor.



			
				Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...en cuanto al amplificador que postie,...me dices que no le ves buen aspecto?,me gustaria que me lo explicaras...


El E del KT805 está conectado a una R de 220Ω, y de ahí a la R de 0Ω5 en vez de ir directamente a la salida.
En el caso de la otra rama, el KT837 tiene el E conectado a la R de 0Ω5 de nuevo, cuando sería mejor que estuviera conectado a la salida. Buscá algún diseño de un amplificador Cuasi Complementario y fijate cómo están conectados para verlo más fácil. En el foro hay muchos.



			
				Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...y si tienes alguna material que me pueda  facilitar el parendisage mas rapido del mundo  de los amplificador a la hora de controlarlos ,modificarlos y arreglarlos,pero algo que sea detallado...


A leer, viejo. No hay otra.
Empezá a usar el buscador del foro, leé cuanta cosa encuentres por ahí sobre amplificadores: foro, google, libros (¡esas cosas de papel!), youtube... Y después posteá dudas, que siempre hay alguien dispuesto a contestarlas. Cuanto más específica sea la pregunta, más gente va a ayudarte. Cuanto más general, más triste y solito va a estar tu post.

Otro detalle no menor es la redacción: Más confusa y complicada, menos gente se va a esforzar por leer. Hacé que tus textos sean comprensibles a la primera lectura. Poné puntos para separar ideas, comas donde corresponden y una pasadita por un corrector ortográfico al final ayuda a que todo sea mejor.
Con un punto y aparte se separan dos párrafos, y eso implica un cambio más grande entre las ideas anteriores y las que que se escriben ahora.

Y cierto espaciado entre párrafos también ayuda a leer todo de corrido. Un ladrillo de líneas pegadas se hace un poco pesado.
_______Otra opción es dejar una sangría, pero ya implica un poco más de trabajo, y siempre tené en cuenta que a vos te tiene que costar más redactar un texto que al otro el leerlo.

Saludos

Edit: Fogonazo me ganó mientras escribía esto. Llamemos entonces excitadores a los KT para usar la misma terminología.


----------



## Reiy (Mar 23, 2009)

ahh vale ,otra cosa me podrias mandar ese mismo circuito con los cambios que tu le ves pertinente si no es mucho pedir,ademas tengo esta duda,porque he visto en casos que  lleva un condensador de base a  colector ,generalmente en los pnp?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 24, 2009)

Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...he visto en casos que  lleva un condensador de base a  colector ,generalmente en los pnp?


Buscá información sobre el Efecto Miller, o sobre Capacitores de Miller (o Condensadores de...) o, en inglés, Miller caps.
Esos condensadores están ahí para evitar oscilaciones de alta frecuencia.



			
				Reiy dijo:
			
		

> ...me podrias mandar ese mismo circuito con los cambios que tu le ves pertinente...


Sólo opino sobre la etapa de salida, porque sin las tensiones de alimentación no las características de los TR no puedo decir nada sobre el resto. La configuración de los Cuasi Complementarios típica es como la de este dibujo (sólo dibujé el pedacito de la salida), y es un tanto distinta a la del tuyo.

Saludos


----------



## roherce (Ene 26, 2012)

Que tal un saludo!

    	Nesecito ayuda para reparar mi amplificador para bajo meteoro RX100. Una vez se le fue el audio sin mas ni mas quedando aun encendido; Lo mande a reparar y despues de eso otra vez lo mismo pero esta vez saco humo y ya no lo mande reparar por falta de confianza.

	Decidí aventurarme a repararlo yo mismo, al destaparlo note que tenia dos capacitores inflados y dos resistencias quemadas, pero resulta que estas piezas no coincidían con ninguna de las que habia en el diagrama que descargue de internet del supuesto “meteoro rx100”, debido a esto solo cambie los capacitores que eran de 100uf a 63v y aun desconosco el valor original de las resistencias. Ahora de aqui surge mi primera duda: Las resistencias siguen funcionando dado que las desolde y comprobe que tenian un valor de 50 ohms, esa presisamente es la duda al calentarse en exeso ¿no se pudo haber alterado ese valor? lo curioso seria para mi es que la alteracion fuera exactamente igual en las dos resistencias quemadas.

	Bueno al sustituir los capacitores volvio a funcionar pero surgio un detalle y aqui es donde creo que encaja mi tema con este post. Resulta  que  hay un transistor  (T11) que se calienta demasiado a mi parecer y este al parecer es uno de los drivers , medí el voltaje entre las bases de los drivers (T11 y T12) y es de 2.003 V,  tambien medí el voltaje a la salida y es de 265 mV y se supone que deberia ser lo mas cercano a 0 V y pues la corriente de reposo no puedo obtener nada , se va a cero el multimetro ya sea midiendo la corriente atraves de las resistencias (R29 y R30) o el voltaje entre los extremos de las mismas para ocupar la ley de ohm como lo haría fogonazo.

	¿Podría saber el valor original de las resistencias quemadas ?

	¿Cual es el motivo por el cual se calienta el transistor y es normal?

	Aqui les dejo unas fotos y el  diagrama que por cierto lo tube que sacar a pie pues nunca encontre el diagrama  que describiera mi circuito,  se me hace que me dieron gato por liebre cuando lo compre. 

	Si hacen falta mas mediciones para poder diagnosticar mi problema por favor haganmelo saber, en verdad quisiera que me orientaran.  Gracias por su atención.


----------



## cmontoya (May 4, 2012)

Hola amigos, les hago una consulta, si no estoy mal  en este diagrama  se mide las vías  en estos dos transistores  y según las medidas  base-emisor  me tiene que dar de 0.7 a 0.4 mas exactamente 0.5 para que este bien de vías, pero si en dado caso el transistor npn me marque  0.1 y el transistor pnp 0.5 asimilo que esta malo de vías.
Sera que estoy en lo correcto agradezco las correcciones.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2012)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos, les hago una consulta, si no estoy mal  en este diagrama  se mide las vías  en estos dos transistores  ..........



Vuelve a leer el tema y luego este otro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## samsagaz (Sep 1, 2016)

Estimados, perdon por revivir este post, pero me parece que suma ya que es referido al tema de bias..

Tengo un parlante potenciado marca phonic (super chino) modelo SEM715A.

Lo compré hace 4 años para un evento deportivo y no se pudo usar por qque distorsionaba muchísimo luego de 2 o 3 minutos de uso... En ese momento pensaba que era el PRE que andaba mal y metia una señal muy fuerte, pero lo probé hace unos dias con la PC y sigue pasando lo mismo.

Desarme la parte del ampli y del xover y parece que está todo OK a simple vista.

Antes de empezar a desoldar para medir algunas cosas, me gustaría saber si es posible medir el bias de la misma, ya que calculo que al calentar un poco se mueve mucho el punto de trabajo y satura.

El schematic es el siguiente... https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bh3h0xi9um5lj85/AABclyZyg3i-cC6HBRT5uM57a/sem715a.pdf?dl=0

Les parece factible? 

Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2016)

samsagaz dijo:


> Estim*A*dos, perdon por revivir este post, pero me parece q*UE* suma ya que es referido al tema de bias..
> 
> Tengo un parlante potenciado marca *P*honic (super chino) modelo SEM715A.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , esa potenzia es de procedencia "brazuca" , jajajajaja
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2016)

samsagaz dijo:


> Estim*A*dos, perdon por revivir este post, pero me parece q*UE* suma ya que es referido al tema de bias. . . .


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . . 



Lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## samsagaz (Sep 2, 2016)

Les pido mil disculpas, no se por que están esas mayúsculas! yo no las he escrito. se los aseguro





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , esa potenzia es de procedencia "brazuca" , jajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



*M*uy bien los brazucas entonces! muy prolija, nada q*UE* ver con las cosas argentinas q*UE* dando vueltas...

Estuve mirando mi schematic, es posible que los presets SVR201 y SVR301 sean presets para regular el bias?


----------



## miguelus (Sep 2, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Pues sí, esos Preset tienen toda la pinta de estar ahí para ajustar el Bias, pero...

¿Cómo piensas ajustar el Bias?

Un ajuste incorrecto del Bias puede provocar una alta distorsión, o puede provocar un consumo excesivo, esto último puede provocar una "Avalancha Térmica" de los Transitares de salida.

Hay hacerlo a un valor optimo para que el Amplificador sea estable, si dispones de un Generador de Audio y un Osciloscopio, te será muy fácil realizar ese ajuste.

Si la corriente del Bias es demasiado baja, en el Osciloscopio, veras la Distorsión de Cruce, lo tendrás que dejar justo en el punto dónde desaparece.

La corriente del Bias, normalmente se sitúa entre 10mA y 40mA, aunque lógicamente esto varía mucho de un Amplificador a otro.

Sal U2


----------



## amplitube (Jun 2, 2021)

Buenas noches, revivo este hilo para ver si me pueden orientar con esto.

En el siguiente circuito que adjunto, correspondiente a un Audinac AT700, tengo altísima corriente de reposo al utilizar los diodos *1N4007 *y se normaliza al cambiarlos por los *1N4002.*

Luego de un rato la corriente de reposo vuelve a subir altísima.

¿tiene alguna lógica lo de los diodos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2021)

Cuales diodos?? D501/502 ???
Si no están acoplados a los disipadores de los drivers T505/506 no tendrán control de la corriente de polarización estática (aka BIAS) y esta se disparará a valores altos.
Esos amplificadores con circuitos clásicos solían tener errores de diseño...


----------



## amplitube (Jun 2, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuales diodos?? D501/502 ???
> Si no están acoplados a los disipadores de los drivers T505/506 no tendrán control de la corriente de polarización estática (aka BIAS) y esta se disparará a valores altos.
> Esos amplificadores con circuitos clásicos solían tener errores de diseño...



Perdon me falto el detalle, cambiando de diodos D500 a D5004 por 1N4002 en vez de 1N4007, tiende a estabilizarse, luego se eleva nuevamente.

se que sin osciloscopio es dificil detectar si hay oscilaciones, ya que poniendo un capacitor de 100 p en un Tr de Salida logre que baje mas.
Espero poder adquirir uno en breve.

Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2021)

Los de salid (D503/4) descartalos por ahora.
Cuando dices elevada, a qué le llamas?


----------



## amplitube (Jun 3, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Los de salid (D503/4) descartalos por ahora.
> Cuando dices elevada, a qué le llamas?


Tengo 190 mA entre el par de R .22 ohms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2021)

Quitale el diodo que está en paralelo con la resistencia R506. SI sigue alta, puenteá la resistencia R506 y arranquemos desde cero.


----------



## amplitube (Jun 3, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Quitale el diodo que está en paralelo con la resistencia R506. SI sigue alta, puenteá la resistencia R506 y arranquemos desde cero.


Puenteando  R506 obtuve 0 mV en en la serie R518-R519


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2021)

amplitube dijo:


> Puenteando  R506 obtuve 0 mV en en la serie R518-R519


OK. Y sin puentearla, cuanto te dió luego de quitar el diodo??


----------



## amplitube (Jun 3, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. Y sin puentearla, cuanto te dió luego de quitar el diodo??


Cuando quite el diodo se encendio la lámpara serie.

Volvi a colocar el diodo e hice el puente sobre R506.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2021)

amplitube dijo:


> Cuando quite el diodo se encendio la lámpara serie.
> 
> Volvi a colocar el diodo e hice el puente sobre R506.


OK. Vas a tener que experimentar un poco, teniendo muuuuucho cuidado. Quitá el diodo y la resistencia (están en paralelo) y reemplazá las resistencia por un preset de 50 ohms (un terminal a un extremo y el cursor con el otro terminal al otro extremo). Colocá el cursor al mango para un extremos de forma de cortocircuitar el preset, encendé el amplificador y verificá de tener 0V sobre las resistencias de emisor del par de salida.

Si esto funciona OK, empezá a girar muy lentamente el cursor del preset hasta que comience a aumentar la tensión sobre las R518/R519 y seguí aumentando hasta que llegues a unos 40mA (0.04 * (0.22+0.22) -> 17mV).

Si llegaste hasta ahí sin problemas, esperá un rato (15 minutos) monitoreando si comienza a subir la corriente. Si eso ocurre es que no tenés el cuerpo del diodo en contacto con el transistor driver y vas a tener que solucionar eso para poder seguir.


----------



## amplitube (Jun 3, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. Vas a tener que experimentar un poco, teniendo muuuuucho cuidado. Quitá el diodo y la resistencia (están en paralelo) y reemplazá las resistencia por un preset de 50 ohms (un terminal a un extremo y el cursor con el otro terminal al otro extremo). Colocá el cursor al mango para un extremos de forma de cortocircuitar el preset, encendé el amplificador y verificá de tener 0V sobre las resistencias de emisor del par de salida.
> 
> Si esto funciona OK, empezá a girar muy lentamente el cursor del preset hasta que comience a aumentar la tensión sobre las R518/R519 y seguí aumentando hasta que llegues a unos 40mA (0.04 * (0.22+0.22) -> 17mV).
> 
> Si llegaste hasta ahí sin problemas, esperá un rato (15 minutos) monitoreando si comienza a subir la corriente. Si eso ocurre es que no tenés el cuerpo del diodo en contacto con el transistor driver y vas a tener que solucionar eso para poder seguir.



Magistral, muchas gracias estoy comprendiendo que a mayor resistencia mayor corriente de reposo tendre.

La respuesta a la prueba la estaré dando mañana ya que  solo tengo presets de 1K, me hare del material y doy la respuesta.

Una pregunta sobre esto:

- En el hipotético caso de que el preset bien calibrado logre establecer la corriente deseada, ¿Quedaria como una modificación en el circuito con el Bia regulable? o ¿Debería quitar el preset ver cuanto midió y poner una R fija y el diodo nuevamente?

Muchas gracias por su tiempo y guia Dr.Zoidberg.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2021)

amplitube dijo:


> n el hipotético caso de que el preset bien calibrado logre establecer la corriente deseada, ¿Quedaria como una modificación en el circuito con el Bia regulable? o ¿Debería quitar el preset ver cuanto midió y poner una R fija y el diodo nuevamente?


Lo "ideal" sería dejar un valor de resistencia fijo y el diodo como eventual protección, por que todo lo que se ajusta...alguien lo desajusta .
El problema que tenemos es que por algún motivo que desconozco, la configuración original con dos diodos ahora no es válida y la corriente se dispara, así que tenemos que eliminar un diodo y reemplazar el otro por una resistencia...que es lo que estamos haciendo. YO, personalmente, cambiaría el circuito de los diodos por uno con un transistor y un present para ajustar el BIAS a mi antojo y mejorar el acople térmico con los transistores drivers, pero es mas trabajo y hay que tocar con cuidado.
Por otra parte, si usás una resistencia fija, perdés la posibilidad de ajustar el BIAS frente a futuras reparaciones y eso es volver a los mismo que tenemos ahora...


----------



## amplitube (Jun 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo "ideal" sería dejar un valor de resistencia fijo y el diodo como eventual protección, por que todo lo que se ajusta...alguien lo desajusta .
> El problema que tenemos es que por algún motivo que desconozco, la configuración original con dos diodos ahora no es válida y la corriente se dispara, así que tenemos que eliminar un diodo y reemplazar el otro por una resistencia...que es lo que estamos haciendo. YO, personalmente, cambiaría el circuito de los diodos por uno con un transistor y un present para ajustar el BIAS a mi antojo y mejorar el acople térmico con los transistores drivers, pero es mas trabajo y hay que tocar con cuidado.
> Por otra parte, si usás una resistencia fija, perdés la posibilidad de ajustar el BIAS frente a futuras reparaciones y eso es volver a los mismo que tenemos ahora...



Buenos dias Dr. Zoidberg.

Ya con los elementos pude realizar la experimentación recomendada.

*Resultado:*

En el ajuste al superar 1,7 mV en las R (0.22 +0.22) el voltaje aumenta paso a paso y va subiendo.

*Observación:*

De casualidad note que al levantar la placa, (está desmontada del chasis para las pruebas), y tiene esos enormes disipadores verticales, el Voltaje se vuelve al punto original y queda estable, fue como la manzana de Newton, o no.
*
Procedere a: *

Revisar todo el impreso y las soldaduras nuevamente, ya que con lupa y a simple vista nada se ve, pero ha sido soldada varias veces.

Desconfio un poco de un Tip41C, es un ST que se ve muy bien, pero es al mover ese disipador que todo se estabiliza.

Muchas gracias por el apoyo, someteré todo a un riguroso análisis y volveré con algún resultado.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

amplitube dijo:


> De casualidad note que al levantar la placa, (está desmontada del chasis para las pruebas), y tiene esos enormes disipadores verticales, el Voltaje se vuelve al punto original y queda estable, fue como la manzana de Newton, o no.


Revisa que algún componente de la placa no haga contacto indebido con el chasis


----------



## amplitube (Jun 4, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa que algún componente de la placa no haga contacto indebido con el chasis


Muchas gracias Fogonazo,

Tengo la placa fuera del chasis, en la mesa de trabajo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

amplitube dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo,
> 
> Tengo la placa fuera del chasis, en la mesa de trabajo.


Comprueba "Retorcer" *un poco *la placa, tal ves tenga alguna fisura el cobre y falle algún camino


----------



## amplitube (Jun 4, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comprueba "Retorcer" *un poco *la placa, tal ves tenga alguna fisura el cobre y falle algún camino


!Exactamente eso es lo que sucede!
retuerzo y se va la falla 
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

amplitube dijo:


> !Exactamente eso es lo que sucede!
> retuerzo y se va la falla
> Gracias


Una buena lupa te puede mejorar la vida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Comprueba "Retorcer" *un poco *la placa



"Crac"  MUAJAJAJA   😈


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 4, 2021)

En un TV que tuvimos en el taller, nos fue imposible encontrar el problema, afuera espectacular, colocado en su lugar y a medio cerrar la tapa, ya no prendia, y eso que lo agarramos con lupas y luces por todos lados.

Queria contarlo nomas... Jajja

Por otro lado, no te centres solo en el lado de cobre, a veces los pines de algunos componentes (transistores mayormente) se cortan siendo imperceptibles a simple vista e incluso con lupa.
Mira tambien muy cerca de las soldaduras de pines comprometidos a presion. Tienden a cortarse justo en el borde entre el cobre y el estaño del pin


----------



## amplitube (Jun 4, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> En un TV que tuvimos en el taller, nos fue imposible encontrar el problema, afuera espectacular, colocado en su lugar y a medio cerrar la tapa, ya no prendia, y eso que lo agarramos con lupas y luces por todos lados.


Termina siendo electro Brackets! 


DJ T3 dijo:


> En un TV que tuvimos en el taller, nos fue imposible encontrar el problema, afuera espectacular, colocado en su lugar y a medio cerrar la tapa, ya no prendia, y eso que lo agarramos con lupas y luces por todos lados.
> 
> Queria contarlo nomas... Jajja
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, 

Esta placa no parecia lo que resulto, aunque cuando me trajeron el equipo...parecia el autoestereo de un arado. 

Dejo como comentario,

*La placa Audinac Cod. 276.5076 Sirve para armar el AT700 (Primera tanda) o el AT1200, por eso trae dos serigrafias y dos trazados.*

Gracias a todos por los aportes.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 25, 2021)

La única diferencia teórica, entre ambos tipos de diodos, es que el 1n4007 es de 1000 volt de pico inverso, contra 100 vpi del 4002. Cualquier sea el problema que tenga no son los diodos si estan electrónicamente sanos.
Que se le vaya la corriente de reposo es a  causa de la espiral térmica de algun transistor que no está bien o mas de uno. Si el problema es en ambos canales, puede ser un problema de polarización incorrecta en general de los transistores.
Lo que me pregunto es :  ¿Que diodo dice el fabricante que se debe usar. (usted no aclaró, cual diodo o cuales del circuito le  causan ese problema.) Hay varios diodos D501, D502, D503 y D504, pero no dice la nomenclatura del diodo. (D503 y D504 al menos, entiendo que deberían ser Rápidos, no lentos como los 1n4XXX )
Para mi el problema lo tendria que generar la linea donde estan los diodos 501 y 502. que es la que establece la corriente de reposo. Como esos diodos estan siempre en corriente directa, generan la caida de tensión para lograr -silencio- de polarización y no importa si son rapidos o no.
Trate de cambiar esa configuracion por una con transistor para poner el reposo que se le antoje y sirve. A su vez esos diodos son dependientes de la temperatura ¿que tal si lo apoya en el driver a ver que pasa ? Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2021)

[ Aparentemente , aunque yo creía igual que vos , no es lo mismo 4001 que 4004 que 4007  🤷‍♂️]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [ Aparentemente , aunque yo creía igual que vos , no es lo mismo 4001 que 4004 que 4007  🤷‍♂️]


Para rectificar son iguales, mas allá de la Vpi que hay respetar.
El problema es cuando lo usas para controlar la polarización estática de los amplificadores, donde pequeños cambios en la caída de tensión directa puede ocasionar cambios grandes en el bias. Si bien usar diodos no es lo mejor para controlar el bias, cada cambio/reemplazo de diodo implica comerse las diferencias o tener que reajustar usando una resistencia en serie....pero si es lo que hay, pues así tendrá que quedar.


----------



## amplitube (Jun 26, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> La única diferencia teórica, entre ambos tipos de diodos, es que el 1n4007 es de 1000 volt de pico inverso, contra 100 vpi del 4002. Cualquier sea el problema que tenga no son los diodos si estan electrónicamente sanos.
> Que se le vaya la corriente de reposo es a  causa de la espiral térmica de algun transistor que no está bien o mas de uno. Si el problema es en ambos canales, puede ser un problema de polarización incorrecta en general de los transistores.
> Lo que me pregunto es :  ¿Que diodo dice el fabricante que se debe usar. (usted no aclaró, cual diodo o cuales del circuito le  causan ese problema.) Hay varios diodos D501, D502, D503 y D504, pero no dice la nomenclatura del diodo. (D503 y D504 al menos, entiendo que deberían ser Rápidos, no lentos como los 1n4XXX )
> Para mi el problema lo tendria que generar la linea donde estan los diodos 501 y 502. que es la que establece la corriente de reposo. Como esos diodos estan siempre en corriente directa, generan la caida de tensión para lograr -silencio- de polarización y no importa si son rapidos o no.
> Trate de cambiar esa configuracion por una con transistor para poner el reposo que se le antoje y sirve. A su vez esos diodos son dependientes de la temperatura ¿que tal si lo apoya en el driver a ver que pasa ? Saludos


Hola, gracias por tu respuesta.

Ante todo pido disculpas, ya que no fui claro y resolvimos el problema oportunamente con la asistencia de Dr.Zoidberg, donde pusimos la corriente de reposo a (Cero) y se busco el mejor valor resistivo para R506, utilizando primero un preset variable.

Otro detalle, como veran estoy en mis primeras experiencias, y al momento que surgió esta falla no tenia Osciloscopio, cosa que ahora si, aclaro esto porque, tal como sospechaba, estaba tambien oscilando.

*El tema Diodos* le paso la información que desea saber, el fabricante especifica D501, D502, D503, D504, deben ser 1 A 100V T.P.I. , en todas las placas que repare, unas 20 de las dos versiones que existen, de Fabrica traen 1N4002, y al reemplazar por 1N4007, en un grado u otro se desestabilizan, por eso inicie esta consulta, ya que no le encontraba explicación logica. 

Tomo en cuenta el consejo de utilizar un Transistor para poder establecer mejor el valor de la corriente de reposo, asi como el de poner diodos a temperatura, es lo mejor, pero aveces es dificil de poner en practica en por cuestiones de diseño de placa.

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [ Aparentemente , aunque yo creía igual que vos , no es lo mismo 4001 que 4004 que 4007  🤷‍♂️]


Dije diferencia teórica en los diodos, porque hace unos 40 años o mas, solia trabajar yo probando 1x1 con osciloscopio , las bolsas de componentes comprados, para el armado de amplificadores de alta fidelidad, para la firma Accoutech (CABA). En esas bolsas de 1000 diodos, sean estos zener o de cualquier otro tipo, solian venir un promedio de 10 a 20 de ellos defectuosos. Tambien probaba las resistencias y demas, para evitar el retorno de equipos por defectos de componentes, pero esa es otra historia. Los equipos ya armados se probaban con carga fantasma durante 48 horas, antes de salir a la venta.  Saludos


----------



## DannyR (Oct 25, 2022)

Que diferencia de tensión entre la rama positiva y negativa de una etapa de potencia es considerado normal dentro de la tolerancias, midiendo entre B y E de transistores NPN y PNP? Por ejemplo 0.368v y 0.372v entre rama negativa y rama positiva está bien? . La tensión de  offset en la salida, puede subir y bajar dentro de 5mv y -5mv? Esto es normal que oscile todo el tiempo? Todo ésto consultado es midiendo el amplificador en "vacio".


----------



## sergiot (Oct 25, 2022)

5mV no es audible ni mueve nada, pero igual controlá con una carga fantasma.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2022)

DannyR dijo:


> midiendo entre B y E de transistores NPN y PNP


Ahí no se mide nada, lo que se mide es la caída de tensión en la resistencia de emisor o colector, según corresponda.

Para mejor comprensión, Fogonazo realizó un excelente aporte con todos los detalles, leelo completo; Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2022)

Debido a que el post fue mandado a moderación por no contener contenido personal (aunque en realidad quedó mal formateado), y me pareción interesante contestar, respondo;



> Que seria esa tensión que estoy logrando medir entre B y E de transistores 5200-1943, no sirve para referencia de nada?


Eso que mides es la tensión de polarización de esos transistores, para ajustar el bias o el offset no te sirven.



> porque si mido sobre en las resistencias de E no logro medir nada, obtengo 0mv


Si no tienes nada entre los pines de la/s resistencia/s de salida, entonces no está correctamente polarizado (bias nulo diría)



> Posdata: El amplificador se encuentra funcionando, ya que amplifica el audio claramente; el motivo de éstas mediciones es saber si está correctamente ajustado, quizás esté ajustado muy baja la corriente de bias, por eso no logro medir nada?


Mira el enlace que compartí, allí podrás sacar todas las dudas sobre los ajustes...


----------

